# Ackie background and enclosure



## Trent005722 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just finished this looks pretty schmick. Needs another high powered light above the stack but pretty much finished.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## jbest (Jan 10, 2014)

What type and watt globe is that? Oh looks great BTW lol


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 10, 2014)

looks good...may i ask why no cage around your globe...looks great mate....


----------



## jacevy (Jan 10, 2014)

I also wonder about the cage. But I notice that many people don't use cages. So maybe the lizards are smarter than snakes!


----------



## Trent005722 (Jan 10, 2014)

hi, thanks for the compliments. The light is only temporary as i dropped one of my spotlights and the bulbs blew on the uvb. Its just a phillips light bulb, only makes the basking spot around 35 even seeing how close it is, no he doesn't touch it and its only temporary for the next two days or so. But hes also got heat cords so ambient is 28 right now but once i get the spot up and running again will top 30+ with a basking spot of 50-60.


----------



## humba_jumba (Jan 10, 2014)

what materials did you use for your background??? looks really good!!!


----------



## Trent005722 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks, Its expanda foam($11 a can) from bunnings. For this one I used 1 and 3/4 cans. I then just put 3 or 4 coats of render on, increasing the thickness each layer to give a strong outer shell.This was $10 for the bag and I used 1/2 of it. Then just painted it, I used concrete stainers but I'm sure other paints would work. Oh and the base is just ply that I had.


----------

